# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Foto makinash/motorash te bera nga ju!

## alketi83

Po e hap kete teme per gjith fansat e makinave dhe motorave. Qellimi i kesaj teme eshte

qe te vendosen (vetem) foto te bera nga aparati ose celulari juaj personal, jam i sigurt

qe cdokush ka nje ose disa foto te bera te ndonje makine/motori qe ka pasur dicka te

vecante per ate person. Nuk eshte e then qe te jete e shtrenjte ose luksoze mjafton 

vetem qe tja vlejn te shikohet.

Po e filloj me mbretin e makinave Bugatti Veyron qe nuk kishte cmim ndjekur nga dy

Lamborghini LP 650 Roadster njeri $425,000 tjetri reth $450.000, ndersa e treta eshte 

nje Bently Supersport qe kushtonte $280.000. Keto fotot jane bere ketu ne St. Louis ne 

nje vend qe shiten makina luksoze dhe shumica e fotove te mija jane bere ne St. Louis.

Shpresoj te kemi sa me shume pjesmares . . .

----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> 


Hahaaa.Kan dhe amerikont makina te mira.

----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------

